# Crazy Question - Is the Roland Cut Studio software compatible with laserpoint 24?



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Is the Roland Cut Studio software compatible with laserpoint 24?? Has anyone tried to use that software with that particular cutter? If so what were the results?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the cut studio is a roland only software and not compatible with other cutters. .... JB


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Won't work with the LaserPoint, but Flexi will.


----------



## ssanae77 (Jan 17, 2008)

COEDS said:


> I think the cut studio is a roland only software and not compatible with other cutters. .... JB


I tried it on my Roland SP-540 and it works...then again...it's within the family


----------

